

Show HN: Ypander - Hackernews like it should be [for Chrome] - ges
http://ypander.com

======
vhf
I still prefer HN enhancement suite :
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bappiabcodbpphnojd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm)

which shows read vs unread comments, displaying in another color unread
comments, fixing the design and menus, making comments threads collapsable,
etc.

~~~
samstave
Didn't know about this - the comment collapsing alone is worth it. Thank you
to whomever made this!

~~~
Wingman4l7
If you just want the comment collapsing enhancement, there are a couple of
Chrome extensions that do this, and if you want it in Firefox, there are a
couple different bookmarklet implementations that will do it.

------
habosa
If you want a less intrusive way to comment inline, check out my Chrome
extension that I made a few days ago:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jlobffbeljmbmdplah...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jlobffbeljmbmdplahkcojadbfncioip?hl=en&gl=US)

It lets you reply to a comment without leaving the comments page. Does not
interfere with your home page.

#shamelessplug

------
AdamGibbins
This is nice, but destroys the ability to open a load of tabs at once by
middle clicking the comment links. So it actually slows my usage of the site
down as I can't wait for stuff to load in the background.

~~~
cocoflunchy
Well it doesn't prevent me from middle clicking... and I can click on one and
middle-click the others, so I've the best of both worlds.

~~~
AdamGibbins
Really? Thats odd, I cannot at all. Using Chrome 21 on OSX.

------
ajross
Tried it, junked it. It breaks the linkness of the "comments" links such that
I can't Ctrl-click them to open the comment thread in a new window. I guess
someone might like seeing a many-page-long comment list appear in the middle
of the top-level article list, but I certainly don't. Beyond that it's nice. I
do like the in-page "reply" popups.

~~~
ges
Just pushed an update to solve it.

------
de4np
According to the source[1] it looks like a chrome plugin that enables inline-
commenting "web2.0" style here on Hackernews

Screenshot from source:
[https://raw.github.com/Gwendall/ypander/master/screenshot.pn...](https://raw.github.com/Gwendall/ypander/master/screenshot.png)

[1] <https://github.com/Gwendall/ypander>

------
StavrosK
Can you add a "cancel" button next to the "reply" button to close the box? If
I decide not to comment the box just stays there and is annoying.

~~~
kentosi
Or even just clicking outside of the box if you enter nothing. Great plugin
otherwise.

------
ges
Thanks for all the feedback! I just pushed an update taking into account some
of your remarks:

* Preserved the default behavior of the "x comments" link: it now inserts an "Expand comments" link next to the default comments link, so that you can use HN the traditional way with Ypander installed.

* Speed increased

* Support of news.ycombinator.org

* Support of https

------
curtin
Hacker News is already the way it is suppose to be.

~~~
ianstallings
Yeah my two favorite features:

1\. Slow loading. 2\. Expired links.

~~~
ges
It is sending a simple get request to the comments links, so it should load
roughly as fast as reloading the full page. As per expired links, it takes the
links that are on your page. Can you be more specific about that?

~~~
ianstallings
Sorry I wasn't clear enough in my criticism. It's of the original site not
this improved version.

What I meant is the expiration of the "next" page link at the bottom of the
main list. If someone could fix that to either send me to the write page in a
paged set or simply send me back to the new links page with the fresh content
I'd be indebted for life.

The other criticism of hacker news is how slowly it loads sometimes. I love
the content don't get me wrong. And it's free so I feel like a jerk
complaining. But it's painfully slow sometimes. I'd never have a site so slow.
It would be unacceptable to me.

------
habosa
Check out "HN Toolbar" something I just released today that is a sort of
alternative:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4567387>

------
ElliotH
Pity this only supports news.ycombinator.com - I use news.combinator.net
(don't ask me why, its not logical), always messes up these extensions for me.

~~~
bherms
It can be modified pretty easily to work on news.ycombinator.*... I'm sure ges
will update it.

~~~
ges
For some reason google doesn't allow * for wildcards in the TLD match
patterns. I just added support for news.ycombinator.net though.

------
littlegiantcap
Using it right now, and I have to say this has drastically increased how much
more I enjoy using the site.

------
switz
Can you please make it work on news.ycombinator.org as well? I'm weird.

~~~
ges
It does now.

------
rane
I wish the author did better job at explaining what it does.

~~~
dave1619
Agreed. Maybe the author can do a quick 1-minute video demo highlighting it in
action. I need to be more enticed before installing anything, even a plug-in.

------
taskstrike
awesome, saves me the time of loading pages

------
cochese
Doesn't seem to work if using https.

------
samstave
SUPER SLOW.

Sorry, had to remove it as it made loading way too slow.

------
gjulianm
The site is down for me :(

~~~
ges
Runs ok here. Here is the link to the chrome store in case of:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/knkmodnockkaaebcbb...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/knkmodnockkaaebcbbdoihohlhcljahh)

------
badalyan
Hell yes.

------
cooldeal
Slightly unrelated rant:

Perhaps the title can use the disclaimer [Chrome Only].

Am I the only one that thinks Chrome took IE's place in the new "Best Works in
IE" flashback from the early 2000s?

I use Opera and while it's disappointing that support is lacking I do
understand that it's a fringe platform at this point.

But is it too much to request submitters of articles like this one to specify
which narrow set of browsers they support? I feel like a fool after clicking
through and expecting to see the cool effect or whatever and it does not work
in my browser most times without even an error message. If you link to a web
page without specifying the browsers it supports, it should work in most
modern browsers, just Chrome doesn't cut it. At the very least the web page
should have the decency show a JS alert saying the web site does/may not
support your browser. Who am I kidding, maybe I should just switch to Chrome
because web devs are too cool to do that.

~~~
bmelton
At the risk of sounding contrarian, this isn't a web page -- it's a Chrome
plugin. By its very nature, there's only one browser it's supposed to work
for.

I generally agree with the sentiment, that people should be writing cross-
browser code, but this is more akin to complaining that your iPhone app
doesn't work on my Android.

